# masterbuilt temp. ?



## smokerjim (Jan 17, 2014)

hi, i know this is probably answered somewhere here but i couldn't find it--I'm using my masterbuilt electric smoker for the first time, i have the temp. set at 150, the digital readout is saying 150 but i stuck a different temp. probe down the vent on top and that is reading 180-185, is this normal and what temp.gage  would be more accurate Just wondering if i should set temp lower..? thanks


----------



## goliath (Jan 17, 2014)

TEMPS CAN BE ALL OVER THE MAP ......

thats why all the Veteran smokers on here recommend a Maverick dual probe thermometer set up


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 17, 2014)

thanks, i'll have to do something, for now i'll lower temp. a little and go in the middle of the 2 gauges.


----------



## geerock (Jan 17, 2014)

Its very common for the masterbuilt controller to be off by 30 to 40 degrees.  Do the boiling water test on your secondary therm and I think you'll find its more accurate than the masterbuilt.  Then just adjust your temp or to the secondary therm OR call masterbuilt and have them send you a new controller.  They're well aware of this issue and should accommodate you.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 17, 2014)

there is definitely at least a 35-45 degree difference, i think i'm trusting the second probe more,


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 23, 2014)

just an update, i did call masterbuilt, they said they would send a new part. thanks again.


----------

